# USB flashdrive - "error opening"



## jade335 (Sep 22, 2009)

i got a problem with my flashdrive. when i scan it with smart security it reported an "error opening". when i check inside all the files have disappeared. but there still there somehow. because when i check properties it is all blue. but when i check the stats it says o bytes free space and used space. when i did a fragment check it says i need to defragment it, the only problem is that it has only 4 % free space and it requires 15% to work. i need help!!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Have you tried the USB drive in another PC?


----------



## jade335 (Sep 22, 2009)

yes but right after when i move some stuff and and copy some folders into my flashdrive. everything disappears. i try it to almost in seven computers!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

If it isn't working in several computers, I'd suspect it is corrupted or damaged. You can try reformatting it using an app such as KillDisk or dBan. Aside from that, it's toast.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I'd say it has failed. Thumb drives are handy tools but not all that reliable.


----------



## Dpdeep (Mar 29, 2010)

To recover photos from corrupted flash drive you need some best data recovery software, as windows do not provide any utilities to recover lost/deleted files. One of the top data recovery software is Remo Recover (Windows) which is easy to use recovery tool that ensures absolute recovery of lost or deleted photos, images, videos, graphics, documents and files from all popular storage devices in no time. This Low cost data recovery software is worth the money spent if the information that needs recovering is worth it. It is more like an investment and could well save a business a lot more expense having to replace the old data.


----------



## jade335 (Sep 22, 2009)

well thanks, do my flash drive does the error opening thing was in a while it since with i used that killdisk program. though i might need to recover some programs in the near future.


----------

